# Happenings on The Cult of Me Blog



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I conduct regular guest author interviews on my blog, the latest was with Matt Weaver:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/guest-author-interview-matt-weaver.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the blog! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

If you're seeking more authors to interview, I'd be interested. Thanks for your consideration!

stacy @ stacyjuba.com
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

If you send me a pm we can go from there.

Michael


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Blair McDowell joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/guest-author-interview-blair-mcdowell.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Tista Ray joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/guest-author-interview-tista-ray.html


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

If you are looking for authors to interview - I would be interested.
I PM you.
G


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In today's guest author interview we meet children's author Abha C:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/guest-author-interview-abha-c.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We start the week with a new guest author interview with Ronal Klueh:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/guest-author-interview-ronald-klueh.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Continuing the Easter week long interview blitz we welcome Laura Susan Johnson to the guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/guest-author-interview-laura-susan.html


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I've taken a look, lots of information and good work. Keep it up.

Shane


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Shane!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd be glad to do an author interview, or a guest blog about Kindle vs traditional publishing.  Or about rewriting.  

Send me a PM.  Cheers, Ruth


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds good - I've sent you a pm.

Michael

_ *multiple* posts in this thread have been deleted -- you may only post once every seven days. Further premature posting will result in locking the thread and a 2 week posting time out. Please review the rules as posted in the welcome above. -- Ann_


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's guest post is by Ruth Francisco about the importance of rewriting:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/guest-post-rewriting-do-i-really-have-to.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's guest post is written by Joleene Naylor, she has written about were the ideas for her latest book came from:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/guest-post-where-did-idea-for-your-book.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Athena Brady has written today's guest post about what books mean to her:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/guest-post-what-do-books-mean-to-you.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Tim Ouellette provides today's guest post entitled 'Three Marks of a Successful Independent Author'

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/guest-post-three-marks-of-successful.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Today's guest post is 'Ties that Bind - Shared Worlds and Beyond' by author David Niall Wilson:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/guest-post-tie-ins-that-bind-shared.html

If you have an idea for a guest post then give me a shout.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In today's guest author interview we meet Robin Leigh Morgan:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/guest-author-interview-robin-leigh.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Inge-Lise Goss joins me today for an author interview as part of her The Tegen Cave blog tour:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/the-tegen-cave-blog-tour-inge-lise-goss.html

If you want to be a featured author, either in an interview or by providing a guest post then give me a shout.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jonathan Hill joins me in the latest guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-authors-revisited-jonathan-hill.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Melissa Bowersock joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-melissa-bowersock.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In today's guest author interview I meet Katie Stewart:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-katie-stewart.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

L F Falconer joins me for today's guest author interview:

_If you could spend a day with anyone from history, who would it be?

Just one for one day? What a tough choice. Off the top of my head, I might opt for Benjamin Franklin. I believe he'd be fairly entertaining for a day and probably wouldn't mind going out for a beer at the end of it._

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-lf-falconer.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Science fiction and fantasy author James Traynor joins me in today's guest author interview:

What do you find most rewarding about writing?
There's nothing like the experience of seeing a plot come together or realizing that your universe is coming to life. Though the most humbling experience has to be to receive positive reader feedback. If you've entertained and interested someone from halfway across the world enough for that person to write you, you know you're on the right track.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/we-start-another-week-with-me-gain.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Racheal Renwick joins me in today's guest author interview:

_What do you find most rewarding about writing?
What I love most about being able to write, is the great feeling of sharing my stories with others. Especially teens. Books were my escape in those awkward years. It's also one of the toughest times in your life -trying to figure out who you are and how to deal with growing up and becoming an adult. Sometimes it's refreshing to be able to relate to someone just like you. Even if that person's fictional._

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-racheal-renwick.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I catch up with Scott Marlowe in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-authors-rev.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Michaelbrent Collings has provided today's guest post about 'What is True Horror?':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-post-what-is-true-horror-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I catch up with Matt Weaver (author of The Lightness of Dust) in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/i-first-interviewed-matt-weaver-back-in.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Today I catch up with Jason Reeser, author of 'Lady in the Lazeretto' in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/guest-authors-revisited-jason-reeser.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In today's guest author interview I meet fantasy author Alexandra Butcher, author of 'The Light Beyond The Storm Chronicles':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/guest-author-interview-alexandra-butcher.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Fantasy author Patricia Reding joins me in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/to-latest-guest-author-interview-in.html

If you're an author and would like to part in an interview then give me a shout. If you're a reader who'd like to see an author interviewed then also get in touch and I'll see what I can arrange!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Bethany Turner (author of the Abigail Phelps series) provides today's guest post about mixing fact and fiction:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/guest-post-mixing-fact-and-fiction-by.html

If you have an idea for a guest post that you'd like to post on my blog then get in touch.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been interviewed on the Mismatched Bookends blog, visit the link below to see what i had to say:

http://mismatchedbookends.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/an-interview-with-author-michael-brookes.html

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

As part of her Eleventh Hour blog tour Kathryn Dionne has provided a guest post about writing with all five senses, you can read the post and find out about the Eleventh Hour trilogy here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/blog-tour-stop-writing-with-five-senses.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Adam Easton provides a rather philosophical guest post called 'A Perception of Reality':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/guest-post-perception-of-reality-by.html

If you'd like to write a guest post for my blog then get in touch.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In today's guest author interview I meet Chrissy Moss, author of 'Small Bites':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/guest-author-interview-chrissy-moss.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In the latest Tuesday Tease I feature an exert from Amanda M Lyons' book 'Wendy Won't Go':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/tuesday-tease-wendy-wont-go-by-amanda-m.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In Today's Tuesday Tease thriller author Lance Charnes provides an exert from his novel 'South', you can read it here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/tuesday-tease-south-by-lance-charnes.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Dark fiction author Mark R Faulkner joins me for todays guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/guest-author-interview-mark-r-faulkner.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In today's guest author interview Alice Reeds (author of 'Into the Unknown') tells us about herself and her writing, find out more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/guest-author-interview-alice-reeds.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from Justin Bienvenue' western horror 'A Bloody Bloody Mess in the Wild Wild West':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/tuesday-tease-bloody-bloody-mess-in.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's Tuesday Tease we have an excerpt from Julia Kavan's short story 'Dreaming, Not Sleeping':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/tuesday-tease-dreaming-not-sleeping-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from Kath Middleton's excellent debut novella 'Ravenfold':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/tuesday-tease-ravenfold-by-kath.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Come and see my celebration of the darker side of Valentine's Day as part of The Bloody Valentine Blog Hop:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/bloody-valentine-blog-hop.html

Make sure to check out the other great blogs taking part, you'll find their links at the bottom of the post!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jerome Brooke provides a guest post entitled 'Astarte and her Dark Empire' telling us about the world he has created:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/guest-post-astarte-and-her-dark-empire.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from Gregor Xane's 'Six Dead Spots', his book is now in my TBR after reading the chapter he provided, maybe it will entice you to do the same!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/tuesday-tease-six-dead-spots-by-gregor.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's Tuesday Tease you can read the prologue from Ken Doggett's epic science fiction novel 'Ship of Storms', check it out here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/tuesday-tease-ship-of-storms-by-ken.html


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

TechnoHippy said:


> In this week's Tuesday Tease you can read the prologue from Ken Doggett's epic science fiction novel 'Ship of Storms', check it out here:
> 
> http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/tuesday-tease-ship-of-storms-by-ken.html


Interesting prologue. The Cult of Me introduces some great reads.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's Tuesday Tease features an excerpt from Brandon R Luffman's excellent horror novel 'Frostwalker':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/tuesday-tease-frostwalker-by-brandon-r.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We have a treat for horror and thriller readers this week with the opening chapter (it has one of my favourite opening lines from a book) for Shaun Jeffrey's 'The Kult':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/tuesday-tease-kult-by-shaun-jeffry.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from Newton's gothic tale of magic, mystery and shattered romance 'Set in Stone':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/tuesday-tease-set-in-stone-by-newton.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's Tuesday Tease is provided by Mark Anson from his sci-fi novel 'Acid Sky':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/tuesday-tease-acid-sky-by-mark-anson.html

If you would like to provide a tease then get in touch with me and I'll take a look, note that the tease needs to fall within my reading taste.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We have a treat for horror fans in this week's Tuesday Tease, noted writer Frazer Lee provides an excerpt from his novel 'The Jack in the Green':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/tuesday-tease-jack-in-green-by-frazer.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Jason Jack Miller provides the excerpt in this week's Tuesday Tease from his excellent horror novel - Hellbender, take a look here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/tuesday-tease-hellbender-by-jason-jack.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

In this week's blog shout out we take a visit to Leanna Falconer's blog, discover more in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/blog-shout-out-l-f-falconer.html

If you'd like your blog featured then drop me a line and I'll take a look.


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We have a delight for horror fans this week, especially those who like their horror set in Victorian times and enjoy a fresh take on the Dracula story. Stephen Curran provides an excerpt from his novel 'Visitor in Lunacy', I've already read this and can tell you that it's an excellent read, take a look at the tease here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/tuesday-tease-visitor-in-lunacy-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

For this week's Tuesday Tease we have an excerpt from Jaron Lee Knuth's excellent sci-fi/cyber adventure 'Level Zero':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/tuesday-tease-level-zero-by-jaron-lee.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

For this week's Tuesday Tease Christopher Mannino provides the first chapter of his novel 'School of Deaths'. You can read the excerpt here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/tuesday-tease-school-of-deaths-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

The Tuesday Tease is a fun feature for me as it often adds new books to my TBR list! That is the case with this week's tease as the excerpt from Conrad Jone's 'The Book of Abominations' encouraged me to pick this up immediately. Have a read for yourself and see if it does the same for you:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/tuesday-tease-book-of-abominations-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We have something special for horror fans in this week's Tuesday Tease! This has been languishing in my TBR list for too long and this week's excerpt is encouraging me to bring further up the reading list  Have a read for yourself and see if it invites you to do the same:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/tuesday-tease-dr-blessings-curse-by.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sam Kates provides an excerpt from his excellent post-apocalyptic novel 'The Cleansing' for this week's Tuesday Tease:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/tuesday-tease-cleansing-by-sam-kates.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

'The Martian' is one of my favourite reads of the year so far and yesterday the author Andy Weir joined us for a guest author interview. In an ideal world it would be enough for me to say that this is a superb read and that you should rush out and buy this book right now, but I understand you may need more convincing  With that in mind in this week's Tuesday Tease we have the opening of this book, read more below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/tuesday-tease-martian-by-andy-weir.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Not only is Alex Roddie a talented editor (he recently edited the second edition of The Cult of Me for me), he also writes mountaineering fiction. Now I'll admit that as a genre it's not one that interested me, however I took the plunge with one of Alex's earlier books The Only Genuine Jones and discovered a fascinating adventure with some excellent characters. This later release is on my TBR list and I'm looking forward to reading it - take a look and see if it tickles your fancy:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/tuesday-tease-atholl-expedition-by-alex.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Edward Parker provides this week's Tuesday Tease with the prologue of his novel 'Clown Friday'. I read it recently and it's a fantatstic horror read. I rated it five stars and it's definitely one to read if you're afraid of clowns!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/tuesday-tease-clown-friday-by-edward.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a big fan of drabbles and also enjoy reading horror and the two come together in the superb collection '100 Nightmares' by K. Z. Morano. I reviewed this as a 5 star read because of the quality and dark imagination of the stories. She has provided five of those drabbles for this week's tuesday tease so indulge in a taste of darkness for yourself here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/tuesday-tease-100-nightmares-by-kz.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's Tuesday Tease is the first chapter from Lucas Bale's superb debut novel 'The Heretic'. I enjoyed reading this immensely and I think you will to:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/tuesday-tease-heretic-by-lucas-bale.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

For this week's Tuesday Tease Rick Haynes provides a couple of pieces from his book 'Drabbles 'n' Shorts'. I read this recently and it's an excellent collection of short stories and drabbles - definitely one worth picking up!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/tuesday-tease-drabbles-n-shorts-by-rick.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

We have a bit of a coincidence for this week's Tuesday Tease. Mike Gullicksen has provided an excerpt from his novel 'The Beginning' which is the first in his 'The Northern Star' series. I also started reading the second book in the series last night and I'm enjoying it so far. The series in a near future military sci-fi adventure with some cool tech and tense action - well worth checking out!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/tuesday-tease-northern-star-beginning.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's Tuesday Tease is provided by Dylan J Morgan from his novel 'The Dead Lands'. I read this a few months ago and enjoyed it. Discover a taste of the book in the excerpt here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/tuesday-tease-dead-lands-by-dylan-j.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Clare O'Breara provides this week's Tuesday Tease with an excerpt from her collection of stories 'Dining Out Around the Solar System':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/tuesday-tease-dining-out-around-solar.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

This week's Tuesday Tease is provided by Gabriel Boutros from his thriller 'Face/Mask'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/tuesday-tease-facemask-by-gabriel.html


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Discover a variety of short fiction from a range of talented writers for free in my short fiction archive:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/short-fiction-archive.html


----------

